# *** 2014 TT Calendar ***



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So it's that time of year again. Figure I would see if there is any interest in making this calendar again. 

Rules:

1 - Your car only gets in if you pre-pay for a calendar - no exceptions, I have the ability to take you out the day of printing if you don't pay 
2 - I need the HIGHEST resolution possible of your car. Previous calendar owners can attest to crappy photos when they get blown up. 
3 - I haven't talked to the printer but I would imagine the cost would be around the same as last year (under $30 shipped IIRC but I will look it up and get something exact)
4 - Post a LINK to the photo you want to use.
5 - Add your name to the list if you want in!

ic:

Order List:

1. Neb - Ben


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

down! so how does this work, do you just pick 12 if theres more than 12


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, everyone who submits/pays get their photo in guaranteed. Last year we had just enough people where they would get their own month. I will probably do a first come first serve type of system where I would double up months based on who pays first.

The first year I just accepted photos from everyone but then only about 25% of the people who submitted actually bought the calendar so we changed it up last year to only have people who are buying the calendar can submit photos. 

We haven't had a situation where we don't have enough photos/month yet but if we do I'll deal with it when it comes.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Im down for sure this year Ben.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i completely missed this before...so i'm down as well...who/where do we send the pics/money?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I will post up the details once I get it ready. You can post links to your photos in this thread. I will edit to start a list.

edit: List added, please add your name to it


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> So it's that time of year again. Figure I would see if there is any interest in making this calendar again.
> 
> Rules:
> 
> ...



http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x194/morio5/TOT TT/MorioTT_front_3quarter_zps9de266e8.jpg


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Possibly...I need some pics that arent off my iPhone:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Morio said:


> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x194/morio5/TOT TT/MorioTT_front_3quarter_zps9de266e8.jpg


Sick shot. Any higher res? If possible Flickr might be better than photobucket


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> Sick shot. Any higher res? If possible Flickr might be better than photobucket


I will get you one!:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Possibly...I need some pics that arent off my iPhone:laugh:


Same here. Ive got to get my brohter to take some pics for me. When do you need them by Ben? My brother is coming down 11/15.



Neb said:


> So it's that time of year again. Figure I would see if there is any interest in making this calendar again.
> 
> Rules:
> 
> ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well if I had them all by the end of November, I could probably have them printed and shipped before Christmas.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Well if I had them all by the end of November, I could probably have them printed and shipped before Christmas.


I'm going to try and squeeze 5mm spacers up front to get the fronts flush and lower the front end 1/2". depending on when I try that is when I get good pics:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> ic:
> 
> Order List:
> 
> ...


I'm have a photo shoot coming coming up, and will add a picture link then. No primer this year!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm have a photo shoot coming coming up, and will add a picture link then. No primer this year!!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Put me D for either one of these...

Whichever is prints best

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/mpgmotorsportmeet62010t.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/535/img05062.jpg/

i think i can get the full size too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm trying to go out Saturday night to snap a few. If so ill email you the RAW files after editing


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

i'll be in again. new wheels and new backrounds to choose from (i.e. south Florida :laugh, just need to get the car cleaned and get some new pics....


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Krissrock said:


> Put me D for either one of these...
> 
> Whichever is prints best
> 
> ...


LOVE the first one. Want to grab it in highest res possible?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Krissrock said:


> Put me D for either one of these...
> 
> Whichever is prints best
> 
> ...



Both of those are nice shots! I like the flare from the leds in the second one.:thumbup:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

ok, i look for the original (if i have it)

thanks

(update) looks like that's the only version i have. you click on the picture from the first link, you get a bigger view of it ...

here's the direct link. i'll keep looking though

http://imageshack.us/a/img576/8582/mpgmotorsportmeet62010t.jpg


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I dont know what it is...if its the shape of the body or what, but i think one of the best angles of the MKI is a straight on head shot like the one you posted. :heart:


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7329/10072772243_be908fdd9c_o.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7350/10072703866_31418f4312_o.jpg


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

can you post a pictures of last years calender so we have an idea of what a  $30.00 calendar looks like.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm in...but, not sure which photo I should use.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvarone/9703583665/" title="U61A4951 by Lou Varone, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2878/9703583665_977964d62d_c.jpg" width="800" height="495" alt="U61A4951"></a>



-or-


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvarone/9706820620/" title="U61A4936 by Lou Varone, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5321/9706820620_a5f634ef0b_c.jpg" width="800" height="535" alt="U61A4936"></a>


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bottom. Lens flare :Heart:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i really wish i could get some rolling shots...but i don't have any help...

anyone in the area down? 

oh wait..i gotta paint my roof anyway


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

taverncustoms said:


> can you post a pictures of last years calender so we have an idea of what a  $30.00 calendar looks like.


If you can Print, Ship and collect paypal fees for less than $30 be my guest. I don't do this to make any money at all. Hell, I LOST money last year because a calendar never made it to someone's house. I don't even want to tell you what I normally charge per hour to my design clients and this work I do all for free because I want to give back to the community.

So if you have a better hookup and can deal with the logistics of this be my guest.

Here's a link to last years' calendar. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5587235-Final-TT-Calendar-Need-your-input


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> If you can Print, Ship and collect paypal fees for less than $30 be my guest. I don't do this to make any money at all. Hell, I LOST money last year because a calendar never made it to someone's house. I don't even want to tell you what I normally charge per hour to my design clients and this work I do all for free because I want to give back to the community.
> 
> So if you have a better hookup and can deal with the logistics of this be my guest.
> 
> ...


Totally. Apparently a $30 calendar is too rich for some


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Believe me, I would love to be able to give them away for $15 but I just can't. If someone has a cheaper printing option I'm all ears though.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Neb said:


> Here's a link to last years' calendar.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5587235-Final-TT-Calendar-Need-your-input


never mind im out :facepalm:
beautiful typography and design :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have some crayons. I'm pretty good at drawing Ill charge $14.99 no less


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I have some crayons. I'm pretty good at drawing Ill charge $14.99 no less


Ill do it for $3.50 and a six pack of DFH.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

its not that it is expensive for 13 sheets of paper and a wire, as much as its uselessness. made obsolete by a the slide show background on my computer. maybe if it had all the local euro events on the calender and the birth day of the TT and some other cool ****. but for 30.00 I would at least all the months be my car. just my opinion, and thanks for the offer


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> its not that it is expensive for 13 sheets of paper and a wire, as much as its uselessness. made obsolete by a the slide show background on my computer. maybe if it had all the local euro events on the calender and the birth day of the TT and some other cool ****. but for 30.00 I would at least all the months be my car. just my opinion, and thanks for the offer


In that case, I thing YOU should make the calendar. Sounds like youve got it all figured out


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LF_gottron said:


> never mind im out :facepalm:
> beautiful typography and design :laugh:


Good, gtfo and let the door hit you on the way out :wave:



taverncustoms said:


> its not that it is expensive for 13 sheets of paper and a wire, as much as its uselessness. made obsolete by a the slide show background on my computer. maybe if it had all the local euro events on the calender and the birth day of the TT and some other cool ****. but for 30.00 I would at least all the months be my car. just my opinion, and thanks for the offer


I'm not against adding every local show at all, but I don't have the time to search every local forum to get the info. Post up the details you want in and I'll add it. it's not hard to do.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

FWIW I was happy with the first one, which is what the link was for. Not sure why everyone is hating


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Order List:

1. Neb - Ben
2. Morio - Morio 
3. Warranty - Eric
4. Forty-six and 2 - Matt
5. Converted2VW - Luis

Im in again this year Neb.

Pic to come.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.shutterfly.com/calendars


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.zazzle.com/custom/calendars


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sure if i wanted i could find more.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

but both of those prices aren't any cheaper.. but feel free to use and layout to make your own though :thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm in like Flynn (Walt Jr.)

Order List:

1. Neb - Ben
2. Morio - Morio 
3. Warranty - Eric
4. Forty-six and 2 - Matt
5. Raek - Lou

Here's the super hi-res. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvarone/9706820620/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Tavern, quit kicking tires. Either get down, or piss off.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Hey Tavern, quit kicking tires. Either get down, or piss off.


or just move on! why do you feel the need to $hit on something somebody puts time and effort into and doesn't even make a profit on. I like being a part of this yearly project. and everybody i work with constantly thumbs through them to see the different styles put in to the same car. keep up the good work Ben. :thumbup::thumbup:

i hope to have new pics by end of tomorrow, then i will add to the list.....


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry. just showing other options. have fun guys


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

how do we pay? DeepBlueT gave me a calendar from last year, I never even knew about it/

I wanna make sure I make this one...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Raek said:


> Order List:
> 
> 1. Neb - Ben
> 2. Morio - Morio
> ...


Im in again this year! Nice to see me for this months photo! 

Ill send a RAW once I go out for a proper photoshoot and a clean TT :thumbup:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> how do we pay? DeepBlueT gave me a calendar from last year, I never even knew about it/
> 
> I wanna make sure I make this one...


Neb will eventually give the paypal details.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

opinions on this shot for the calander? :thumbup: or :thumbdown:

taken at a show this past year...


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

deepblueT said:


> opinions on this shot for the calander? :thumbup: or :thumbdown:
> 
> taken at a show this past year...


Too busy. You want something of your car that's more isolated.

That's just my opinion, though. Haha...


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Order List:

1. Neb - Ben
2. Morio - Morio 
3. Warranty - Eric
4. Forty-six and 2 - Matt
5. Raek - Lou
6. KrissrocK - Phil


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

deepblueT said:


> opinions on this shot for the calander? :thumbup: or :thumbdown:
> 
> taken at a show this past year...


I think you have some much nicer shots. Didn't I see something over on the TT forum recently you posted?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

edit


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Neb said:


> This one.


ummm, thats not my car....nice, but not mine...


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> Order List:
> 
> 1. Neb - Ben
> 2. Morio - Morio
> ...


7. DeepblueT-John


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> This one.


That's Loren (wanabs) car


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Oops, brain fart. My bad.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So do you want to add local shows to the calendar as well? I know a lot of dates aren't actually released yet but if you know them feel free to post them up and I can add them in. I need:

Name of show
Date
City of show


----------

